# Death of Gustav Leonhardt



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

There have been a couple of significant musical deaths since the new year started, and this must be a major one:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/jan/17/gustav-leonhardt?newsfeed=true


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

He played a lot on the Baroque Masterpieces box set. RIP


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

One of my favourite harpsichordists and interpreters of Bach. Thanks for all you gave us Gustav, may you rest in peace.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I trust that Leonhardt's many contributions will long outlast him. Who was it, Harnoncourt, who said, "He is Bach"?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A sad loss. A major force behind the revival of the Baroque.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

He will live in our memories and in those many musiciasns whom he mentored. I read that after his final concert in Paris December last, he announced his retirement for health reasons and cancelled all his scheduled concerts.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

This morning I found this informative and well written obituary of him in The Economist and thought it worth passing on.

The link is

http://www.economist.com/node/21543464


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you GL.

gone forever...............


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Unfortunate; I do enjoy this recording of the Brandenburg Concertos. (Bad cover art, great recording.)


----------

